# Fragen zu "Werbt einen Freund"



## Shinar (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe vor, wieder bei WoW einzusteigen und hätte zwei kurze Fragen:

1.) Mein Freund hat einen aktiven WoW Account. Er lädt mich ein und ich kaufe einen neuen Acccount ohne zusätzliche Spielzeit zu kaufen (ich habe nur die normalen 30 Tage). Bekommen wir trotzdem die Bonuserfahrung und die geschenkten Stufenaufstiege?

2.) Lohnt es sich mittlerweile, anfangs der x0ner Stufen in ein Battleground zu gehen? Zum Beispiel mit Level 22, 43, 51 etc. In anderen MMOs wird man ja hochgesetzt. Ist dies nun auch bei WoW so, weil früher war es unnötig, so früh reinzugehen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Dezember 2013)

Zu 2:

Man wird nicht hochskaliert, aber es sind jetzt 20-24, 25-29, etc. Einstufungen.


----------



## Shinar (23. Dezember 2013)

Kann mich bitte jemand werben? Schickt mir eine PN! Der erste, der mir eine PN schickt und eine Einladung erhält den Freundesbonus.


----------

